# Gunnel Track Mounts



## ltharley (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum and am the owner of a new Crestliner 1650 deluxe jon. 

I am hoping someone might have some information on where I can get mounting hardware that will fit the gunnel track on the boat. There is no access point on the track, so I assume there must be some products out there that angle into the track or something. I simply want to mount rod holders and electronics using the track system, but I cannot find any mounting options. I have searched the internet and all of the retail stores. I have included a picture of the gunnel track.

I searched the forum and saw one post on a downrigger set up that used Trax Tech, but the system looks to me to be for bigger set ups and is also very pricey. The mounting hardware would costs twice as much as the rod holder.

Any information greatly appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 19, 2013)

The place you bought it didn't try to sell you accessories?

On my tracker there are two holes per side, one in the front and one in the rear where you can slide 1/4 inch carriage bolts into.

I would think it would be similar on yours but maybe not. Maybe get the drill out and make a larger opening for the bolt head.

*edit*
I was looking at the model pics on the crestliner site, is that a hole clear at the back right in front of the corner support? It's hard to tell because the pictures won't enlarge.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 19, 2013)

my boat has it, i use a i think 1/4" carriage bolts. there should be a couple of holes that are clightly larger along the track, stick your carriage bolt head in the hole and slide to the desired mounting location. if i remember this weekend i will post some pics of how i have my rod holders mounted. i love this track system as i can move rod holders around based on who/how many are fishing with me. and i can add more if need be.


----------



## ltharley (Apr 19, 2013)

No there is no opening. I hate to have to drill or dremmel an opening. I assumed there were some accessories available but each of the dealers in the area I checked with had nothing. Only one told me about a company called Trax Tech. Looks like it would work, but is very pricey.


----------



## River (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Itharley,
Welcome to the site.I have a tracker with the same system. Perhaps someone neglected to drill the access hole or the boat builder didnt want to pay the fees on the patent ? I think it just got missed.Ill get some pics over the weekend on my set up. Love it. Im pretty sue I used ss 1/4 x 20 x 2.5 carrage bolts, washers and wing nuts. The wing nuts make for easy adjustments. Are you abell to drill the access hole? Im sure some of the other guys will chime in and follow this. And Tracker sold this as a extra and have no accessories for it ? go figrure.Also can someone tell me how to use spellckeck on here ?...............River


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 19, 2013)

As crazy as it may sound, you might be able to use toilet bolts !

Because the head is oblong, you might be able to put them in the slot horizontally and then turn them vertically.

May not work, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Zum (Apr 19, 2013)

I own a Crestliner as well,it has one factory bracket mounted on it.
The bolts that are used are shaped kinda like a tee.
When I wanted to make my own,I just took acouple quarter inch bolts and hack sawed the edges off.
You put them in sideways,then turn then and tighten.
The Crestliner site has accessories and I`d imagine the Tracker ones would work as well.


----------



## overboard (Apr 19, 2013)

I also have a Tracker Grizzley and used the TRAC to mount all kinds of stuff with 1/4" carriage bolts, and some fabricated brackets. As others are mentioning, there is a round hole in the TRAC at the bow and stern to insert the head of the bolt. Mounted everything without having to drill 1 hole.


----------



## ltharley (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like I will have to cut an access point in to each track. Likely will dremmel an opening.

I did check out the toilet bolts, but they wouldn't fit without cutting the access hole and they look as if the will be too small and will spin inside the track.

I wish I could get some of the T bolts Zum mentioned were used on his Crestliner.

Hey Lovedr79, pictures would be awesome. Did you purchase aluminum stock to fabricate stuff?


----------



## JMichael (Apr 20, 2013)

River said:


> Hey Itharley,
> Welcome to the site.I have a tracker with the same system. Perhaps someone neglected to drill the access hole or the boat builder didnt want to pay the fees on the patent ? I think it just got missed.Ill get some pics over the weekend on my set up. Love it. Im pretty sue I used ss 1/4 x 20 x 2.5 carrage bolts, washers and wing nuts. The wing nuts make for easy adjustments. Are you abell to drill the access hole? Im sure some of the other guys will chime in and follow this. And Tracker sold this as a extra and have no accessories for it ? go figrure.*Also can someone tell me how to use spellckeck on here ?*...............River


Download and install the spell check add on for your browser.

If you're opposed to the idea of drilling the hole or you prefer the idea of the T bolt, why not take some carriage bolts of the proper size to fit in the track and cut or grind the sides of the head off, up to the shoulder of the bolt. That would leave you with a T bolt and it should slip into the slot and then turn 90° and lock in place.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 20, 2013)

ltharley said:


> No there is no opening. I hate to have to drill or dremmel an opening. I assumed there were some accessories available but each of the dealers in the area I checked with had nothing. Only one told me about a company called Trax Tech. Looks like it would work, but is very pricey.



I see what you mean about pricey. Looked at the site and it would get expensive. 

The one thing it addresses though which I wondered about from your picture is the angle of the face of the extrusion.
On the trackers the slot is at a 90 degree angle from the top which makes it fairly easy to add homemade stuff.
On your track it is an angle so you will have to design in an adjustment so say cupholders will hang right.

Those trax tech brackets are made with the angle. (don't know if it's the one you need though)


----------



## overboard (Apr 20, 2013)

JMichael said:


> River said:
> 
> 
> > If you're opposed to the idea of drilling the hole or you prefer the idea of the T bolt, why not take some carriage bolts of the proper size to fit in the track and cut or grind the sides of the head off, up to the shoulder of the bolt. That would leave you with a T bolt and it should slip into the slot and then turn 90° and lock in place.
> ...


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 21, 2013)

after my daughter wakes up i will go take a pic of the opening.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah the tracker accessories are over priced and u have to order without seeing them. Here is a rod holder and the hole


----------



## ltharley (Apr 21, 2013)

JMichael. Have you used the modified carriage bolt. My concern would be too little contact area with inside of track. What is your thought?

Lovedr79 - Thanks for the photo. That might be the trick. Is the rod holder mount stable with just two bolts in it?


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 21, 2013)

Surprisingly yes


----------



## Zum (Apr 21, 2013)

ltharley said:


> JMichael. Have you used the modified carriage bolt. My concern would be too little contact area with inside of track. What is your thought?
> 
> Lovedr79 - Thanks for the photo. That might be the trick. Is the rod holder mount stable with just two bolts in it?


The factory bolts are no thicker than the carriage bolts;although I used regular bolts the carriage bolts would be easier to cut and IMO work perfectly fine.
They make T bolts,probably find them online if not locally.


----------



## ltharley (May 4, 2013)

Finished the Gunnel Track project. Thanks for all the help. I used a combination of carriage bolts (which unfortunately would not lock in and I had to use a screwdriver to hold while tightening) and some t-bolts I got from YakAttack. The T bolts worked great. I had found them almost by accident while looking at Ram Mount website and found kayak stuff. I spoke with the owner of YakAttack, Luther, and he was super helpful and is interested in designing some stuff for the gunnel mounts. Anyway, here are some pictures:


----------



## tin-yacht (Aug 4, 2013)

I saw this thread and had to jump in. A little while ago, I was just looking around for a gunnel track rod holder and saw that the dealer wanted $70 for their plastic setup. I searched aroun online and found an option that is all metal and much cheaper. I bought one and it looks like my boat will come apart before it does. Then I am looking around for a gunnel track cutting board for cat fishing...same thing. Dealer wants over $100! So I just bought another bracket from the same guys and got it done that way (after a trip to Wal-Mart for a cheap cutting board). I then used a L bracket from the hardware store(couple of bucks), to attach the cutting board to the accessory bracket I bought online. 
Here is their site: https://www.phischon.com

All in all, less than half the cost of what the dealer wanted, strong enough to be a diving board and it and it looks decent too!


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324741#p324741 said:


> tin-yacht » 04 Aug 2013 09:23 am[/url]"]I saw this thread and had to jump in. A little while ago, I was just looking around for a gunnel track rod holder and saw that the dealer wanted $70 for their plastic setup. I searched aroun online and found an option that is all metal and much cheaper. I bought one and it looks like my boat will come apart before it does. Then I am looking around for a gunnel track cutting board for cat fishing...same thing. Dealer wants over $100! So I just bought another bracket from the same guys and got it done that way (after a trip to Wal-Mart for a cheap cutting board). I then used a L bracket from the hardware store(couple of bucks), to attach the cutting board to the accessory bracket I bought online.
> Here is their site: https://www.phischon.com
> 
> All in all, less than half the cost of what the dealer wanted, strong enough to be a diving board and it and it looks decent too!



Awesome stuff! Do you have any pictures of the cutting board setup?


----------

